# I need low-level magic items



## Dunjin (Nov 5, 2003)

My group is level 2, but I want to have them find useful and cool magic items. The problem is, I'm not sure how to balance them (i.e., is a staff that casts a 1st-level spell once/day too powerful for a lvl 2 sorcerer?), and so I'm hoping for examples of magic items that might be appropriate for a low level group. I'd like something with more flavor than a +1 longsword, for example. 

Do you guys have anything I can use to get a feel for what I should be creating?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 5, 2003)

I like one use options like potions and scrolls, but give them more character.  Magical fruit that heals, or tokens of weapons that cast Magic Weapon.


----------



## FireLance (Nov 5, 2003)

Based on the standard guidelines for the creation of magic items, a command activated magic item that casts a 1st-level spell at 1st caster level once per day would cost 360 gp [1 x 1 x 1800 / (5 / 1)].  This is well within the recommended gear value for a 2nd-level character.

Since there are no such items in the core rules, however, it is up to you to balance their use.  One extra _cure light wounds_, _magic missile_ or _magic weapon_ per day probably would not cause any problems.  However, a _bracer of true strike_ that allows the wearer to active _true strike_ once per day may be too good for its price.


----------



## Wycen (Nov 5, 2003)

Check this out:  http://diamondthrone.com/displaycontent.cfm?iCatId=6&iConID=134


----------



## Darklone (Nov 5, 2003)

Check out the Villain Design Handbook for cantrips...


----------



## Carnifex (Nov 5, 2003)

I love creating magical items that are more than just , say, a longsword +1. It doesn't have to be very powerful but it's amazing the things you can do.

For instance, two magic items my group will probably be getting their mitts on fairly soon, as part of the overall loot reward for their current adventure:

*Wolf Arrows:* Simple arrows tipped with bone arrowheads crafted from wolf fangs, these enchanted projectiles are _arrows +1_. However, if a _wolf arrow_ is fired at a target that has already been hit with a wolf arrow and still has the arrowhead embedded in them, then the arrow benefits from an additional +3 to hit.

*Ioun Stone of Minor Spell Protection:* This glimmering, rough ioun stone is a pearly colour. It protects the user from lesser magiks, rendering them immune to all hostile level 0 spells directed at them, such as _daze_ or _ray of frost_.


----------



## corcio (Sep 13, 2005)

*fun weapons but not unstoppable*

well i decided i need to give my pcs some fun weapons...you know...the cool factor...decent damage for low levels....and good enough to use but not be super awesome.....
so i gave them a 1d6+1 warhammer that also does 1d6 shock damage at the cost of 2 hp per use if the command word is uttered.....2 hp might not seme like a lot...but if you only have like 12 hp then...well thats a lot............................
uuuuuuummmm so there you go....im only having problems with finding other stuff for my other characters


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 13, 2005)

You can also look at Minor Magicks from Silverthorne Games. Cheapish stuff, but for the most part scrolls and potions should do fine, or as Firelancer said, 1/day items.

Pinotage


----------



## corcio (Sep 13, 2005)

thats probably a good idea.... so what about lvl 3-4 what do you think they should get/....im sure theyll need something alittle more captivating hmmm.....or is just a regular mithril going to appease them


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 13, 2005)

corcio said:
			
		

> thats probably a good idea.... so what about lvl 3-4 what do you think they should get/....im sure theyll need something alittle more captivating hmmm.....or is just a regular mithril going to appease them




Traditionally its magic +1 armor and weapons at around that level. For cheap items scrolls, wands and potions might be your best bet, or perhaps miscelaneous wondrous items that are cheaper. I've dabble before with creating charged versions of some of the weapon enhancements, so a charged flaming longsword +1 or a charged bane glaive +1. If you only give it a few charges, it's much cheaper but still has some of that 'coolness' factor you're after. Although I suspect this is more house rules stuff, you can price the items at half the cost of the enhancement bonus provides, so a normal +1 longsword costs 2315 gp. A +1 flaming longsword costs 8315 gp, but a +1 flaming longsword with 50 charges only costs 5315 gp. If you reduce the charges to say only 10, then the same longsword costs 2915 gp, which is cheaper and within reach for 4th level characters.

You might also want to have one off metamagic items - just price them as scrolls equivalent to the effective level of the modified spell. So, for example, you could have an orb of extension that can extend a 1st level spell, so it would cost 125 gp (an extended 1st level spell is a level 2 spell equivalent, minimum caster level 3, and 6x25 gp scroll price).

Hope that gives you some ideas.

Pinotage


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 13, 2005)

The DMGII has some good idea, such as templated weapons (made on outer planes, +300-600 gp minor special abilities like + 1 damage when charging) and surge weapons, useable 1/day +2000 gp to price.  Dragoncraft weapons would also be great, my PCs love arrows of dragons teeth or the falchion made from a dragons claw. 

there are also cantrip items - 
a silver bell that cast prestidgitation (900gp) 
a good luck token that gives + 1 reistance to a single save type. (500gp)


----------



## Chaldfont (Sep 13, 2005)

At low levels, I have hedgewizards offer to enchance the PCs weapons temporarily. Its like a magic weapon spell that lasts much longer. For a small fee, the weapon gains a +1 enhancement bonus that is lost when the player rolls a 1 on an attack roll.

I'm sure you could stat up a spell that did this and then make it into a potion (oil).

You can also offer low-quality consumable magic items like potions, wands and scrolls that have a failure rate. The failure could even have dangerous or humorous (or both) consequences.

I also like to give low level PCs higher level charged items with just a handful of charges left. The players tend to hold them off for the Big Battle.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 13, 2005)

One of the things I really liked in Neverwinter Nights was the ability to make magical items that did an extra +1 or +2 damage of a given type.  So you could have a sword that did +1 fire damage.

The problem is that according to the RAW the weapon needs to be masterwork and has to have a +1 enhancement bonus to hit before you can apply any other type of bonus.  I disagree with that notion.

A buddy of mine DM'd a game where orcs carried swords that did +1 percing damage, they were the swords the orcs used in the Lord of the Rings movie.  It went over well.

Another idea is to borrow from Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed/Evolved and have a "dire" wepon template.  That makes the weapon look all zany cool and does some extra damage.

Eberron has some weird metals that add damage, but they're pretty expensive.

Also, what's wrong with some kind of minor magic item that grants a +2 bonus to some weird skill that gets used rarely in your game?  Balance perhaps.

Happy gaming!


----------



## Enkhidu (Sep 13, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> ...The problem is that according to the RAW the weapon needs to be masterwork and has to have a +1 enhancement bonus to hit before you can apply any other type of bonus.  I disagree with that notion...




Likewise. Seriously consider dumping the +1 enhancement bonus as a prereq for effects. Another effect you might consider is one that gives a weapon another damage type. For example, a "hammer of piercing" might be a masterwork hammer that does both Bludgeoning and Piercing damage (and be the equivelent of a +1 enchantment).


----------



## Kurotowa (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you mean _useful_ or useful _in combat_?  If you consider the former as well as the latter it opens up a lot more possibilities.

*Brush of Cleanliness*: This fine hair brush is enchanted with a use activated Prestidigitation cleaning effect.  A few quick strokes will clean any surface or material of blood, sweat, and grime.  A boon to any adventurer trying to make themselves presentable after a hard day in the dungeon.  500gp.

*Lucky Coin*:  This gold coin can bring just a little luck to anyone's life.  Consulting it with a quick flip before acting will sometimes make the difference between success and failure.  Command activated Guidance 3/day.  540gp.

*Tinkerer's Hammer*:  This hammer lets a skilled workman repair almost any damaged item.  With a DC 15 Craft check the user can apply Mending to any item she can normally apply her Craft skill to.  810gp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 13, 2005)

I like nifty, useful low-level items.

*"Alabaster Jar of Chilling"* Any liquid decanted into this pale, stone jar will be cooled to 52 degreesF.

*"Everfresh Box"* Food placed in this box ages at 1/60th the rate that it normally would.  This ONLY effects non-living organic materials.

*"Pipe of the Eternal Smoke" * This silver pipe cannot be extinguished or emptied involuntarily. It can ONLY light things placed fully within its bowl.

*"Silver Tongue Charm"* Grants +5 to oratory or similar verbal skill checks.

*"Tools of the Master _________"* set of tools for a given craft (carpenter, mason, blacksmith, cooper, etc.)- adds no bonuses, but prevents critical fumbles.


----------



## Tarangil (Sep 13, 2005)

You could use items that enhance skills to a degree or offer minor protections.

Just some examples:

*Scimitar of the Cat * +0 or +1,  gives +3 to jump, spot, and listen, and move

*Potion of mint* (Think mouthwash):  Gives +5 to certain charisma checks when dealing with NPC's

*Fish club*:  Stuns aquatic creatures for 1-2 rounds on a successful crit (fort13)

*Dagger* +0/+1 when thrown.

*Caribou fur Parka*: -2 damage reduction vs. cold


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 13, 2005)

Magical Ammo

A single magic arrow (+2 equivelent) has a cost under 500gp


----------



## Dark Psion (Sep 13, 2005)

Here is a link to an old Christmas Mind's Eye article with several minor psionic items.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/psm/20021225a

They can be a guide to similar magic items.


----------



## Synthetik Fish (Sep 13, 2005)

Also, look at cursed weapons or drawbacks for magical weapons in the DMG, right after wonderous items and before artifacts. Basicly, by having some requirement or drawback, it balances out the weapon's power/value (and can add for some Fun role-playing!!)

Something cool might be like a flaming sword that you need to charge up with Alchemist's Fire to use. That way, it's got charges, but not a limited amount. 

Something else that would be cool is a rock-thrower crossbow (they really existed, too. look 'em up.) used to launch rock (1d6 damage? x3 crit?) and players could use its range for say, acid flasks etc. I really want to combine this with a shell that acts like a Stinking Cloud at 5th level caster (think riot-control tear gas... teehee!) The "riot gas" would cost 750 GP/shell (5 * 3 * 50 = 750.) A few of those could disperse a tribe of goblins, orcs, etc. rather easily, and make higher challenge ratings easier to handle.


----------



## nethervoid (Sep 13, 2005)

I know what it's like to have players wanting more, more, MORE, but be careful how much you give them early on.  If you give them a 1d6+1 hammer +1d6 electric damage, what will they be weilding at lv 10?

Be careful of an arms race.  In fact, it might be better to be stingy early on, so your players get used to not getting a ton of stuff all the time.  It's always easier to give out more stuff if you think they need it.  It's much harder to take it away or bump up the campaign.


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Sep 14, 2005)

Could think about a modified Weapon of Legacy, as well.

Most of the WoL weapons have some small magical "signal" associated with them ... warning of danger, of a certain foe, etc.  It would give an ongoing background to something they've had from lvl 2.

--fje


----------



## Nyeshet (Sep 14, 2005)

A ring of Prestidigitation (at will) perhaps? 

Although that might be too powerful for their level . . . .


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 14, 2005)

Found my list of "affordable" special arrows.

Masterwork Arrow, 7gp
Masterwork Silver Arrow, 9 gp
+1 Arrow (magical), 40 gp
Adamantine Arrow, 60 gp, 5 cp

Sleep Arrow, 132 gp
Shapechanger’s Sorrow (based on “Shifter’s Sorrow”), 128 gp, 5 sp
+2 Arrow or +1 Arrow with special abilities (magical), 167 gp
(Bane, Distance, Flaming, Frost, Merciful, Returning, Shock, Seeking, or Thundering)
Arrow of Venom (based on "Dagger of Venom"), 167 gp

Screaming bolt, 267 gp
+3 Arrow or +2 Arrow with special abilities (magical), 360 gp
(Bane, Distance, Flaming, Frost, Merciful, Returning, Shock, Seeking, or Thundering)

Arrows are single use items, and have a 50% chance of being lost/destroyed if they miss (Except returning arrow which, in my game, returns if you miss. It flies back and lands in the square where PC is standing. No it will not hit the PC. It is not affected by the rule that ammunition that misses has a 50% chance of being destroyed or lost. Once it hits a target it is destroyed.)


----------



## Dark Psion (Sep 14, 2005)

Synthetik Fish said:
			
		

> Something else that would be cool is a rock-thrower crossbow (they really existed, too. look 'em up.) used to launch rock (1d6 damage? x3 crit?) and players could use its range for say, acid flasks etc. I really want to combine this with a shell that acts like a Stinking Cloud at 5th level caster (think riot-control tear gas... teehee!) The "riot gas" would cost 750 GP/shell (5 * 3 * 50 = 750.) A few of those could disperse a tribe of goblins, orcs, etc. rather easily, and make higher challenge ratings easier to handle.




They also exist here: http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=5435&


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 14, 2005)

Amulets can be used to cast a first level spell once per day, or if you think that's too much, once per week.  I wouldn't load one of these with a damage dealing spell, but Charm Person, Feather Fall or Expeditious Retreat (that one could be called Brave Sir Robin's Amulet) would all be ok.

Or you could give them a small gem that had Continual Flame cast on it.

Scrolls or potions of 1st level spells are good.

A "Lucky Ring" might be good--it could provide +2 to any skill check or save, once per day.


----------



## zoroaster100 (Sep 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo, I think your suggestion of single magic or special arrows is a great one for low level characters.  Thanks for posting that handy list by the way.  However, I think you are missing the base cost of the masterwork arrow in your magic arrow costs.  For instance, a +2 arrow should be 167 gp value.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 14, 2005)

zoroaster100 said:
			
		

> MavrickWeirdo, I think your suggestion of single magic or special arrows is a great one for low level characters.  Thanks for posting that handy list by the way.  However, I think you are missing the base cost of the masterwork arrow in your magic arrow costs.  For instance, a +2 arrow should be 167 gp value.




fixxed, thanks


----------



## Altalazar (Sep 14, 2005)

Just make stuff up.  Think of everyday useful items that aren't really unbalancing, but cool and convenient.  Like say a quiver of infinite arrows - the arrows can be normal, non-magical arrows.  They won't do any more damage or any extra attacks, but it saves the player the trouble of recording how many arrows he's used up or worrying about finding more.  Stuff like that can be fun and interesting.  You don't have to think of potions or scrolls or specific spell effects or worry about what other items there are if you make up something simple like that.


----------

